# War Dogs On Cat Island



## Njaco (Sep 26, 2009)

A show has been running on PBS called "History Detectives". The premise is that people have some artifact that they investigate the history of like a piece of the Hindenberg or Dillinger's gun. Recently they aired a show about war dogs and what they found was that during WWII, a program was developed to see if dogs could be used to attack Japanese soldiers on sight. To train the dogs they used soldiers from the 100th American-japanese unit as bait.

Here is the episode:

History Detectives . Investigations - War Dog Letter | PBS

and it begins;

"THE CASE:
A World War II document collector from Kansas City, Kansas has a cryptic letter between a soldier and another military man. 

The soldier explains that military investigators have questioned him about a man named Prestre - specifically about his character and qualifications as a dog trainer. 

The writer is nervous, “Pardon my terrible typing … I was afraid one of the officers would come in … No one should open your letters … I think you can write to me safely.” 

Our contributor wants to know why the U.S. military was investigating Prestre, and what the dogs were being trained to do. 

The military put great effort into a new “War Dogs” program during WWII. What went wrong on Cat Island?

History Detectives travels to this remote island to unlock the mystery.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 26, 2009)

I have gotten hooked on that show.


----------

